# Demasiado de bella



## LaReinita

Alguien me dijo "Eres demasiado de bella."  Estoy confundida por el uso de "de" en esta oración.  Es necessario?  Nunca he usado la combinación de demasiado + de.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

LaReinita said:


> Alguien me dijo "Eres demasiado de bella."  Estoy confundida por el uso de "de" en esta oración.  Es necesario?  Nunca he usado la combinación de demasiado + de.


Yo tampoco. Coincido contigo.


----------



## SolAguila

Demasiado de sí /en sí vale.... me arriesgo decir que tal vez lo hayas escuchado mal.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¿Qué quieres decir SolAguila? ¿Cómo sería la frase que propones?


----------



## SolAguila

Demasiado de, vale... como por ejemplo pensar demasiado de sí, en sí.... y tal vez haya escuchado mal la "de", quizás lo dijera y tal vez exista que no sepamos.
¿me explico?


----------



## juan2937

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¿Qué quieres decir SolAguila? ¿Cómo sería la frase que propones?



No se debe usar la preposición 'de' entre demasiado (adverbio), en el caso actual entre *demasiado *y *bella *(*adjetivo*).


----------



## SolAguila

juan2937 said:


> No se debe usar la preposición 'de' entre demasiado (adverbio), en el caso actual entre *demasiado *y *bella *(*adjetivo*).



Por eso sigo escribiendo... que tal vez lo haya escuchado mal, pero no crees que sea correcto decir *demasiado de/en sí*, ej: X piensa demasiado en sí.


----------



## LaReinita

No . . . el me lo escribo.  Estoy segura que dijo "demasiado de" y por eso me quedo confundida.


----------



## LaReinita

Dejame anadir que el es de Puerto Rico y habla espanol con fluidez.


----------



## blasita

Hola, LaReinita y todos:

Como ya te ha dicho Juan, no se debe usar la preposición _de _en este caso y *_demasiado de bella_ es incorrecto. Personalmente nunca lo usaría así. Del DPD: 





> 2. Hoy no es propio del habla culta y debe evitarse interponer la preposición _de_ entre _demasiado _y el adjetivo o adverbio al que modifica: _«En la moto se viene demasiado de bien»_ (SchzFerlosio _Jarama_ [Esp. 1956]).



Saludos.


----------



## LaReinita

Gracias Blasita . . . eso significa que tengo razon y el se equivoquo. Me hace reir porque el es el nativo, no yo.


----------



## blasita

LaReinita said:


> Gracias Blasita . . . eso significa que tengo raz*ó*n y *é*l se equivo*có*. Me hace re*í*r porque *é*l es el nativo, no yo.


 Así es, tenías toda la razón y te aconsejo que sigas usándolo como lo solías hacer: sin el _de_. Un saludo.


----------



## inib

SolAguila said:


> Demasiado de, vale... como por ejemplo pensar demasiado de sí, en sí.... y tal vez haya escuchado mal la "de", quizás lo dijera y tal vez exista que no sepamos.
> ¿me explico?


Are you trying to translate "He thinks too much of himself"? If so, I guess a literal translation won't work here. (Wait for a Spanish-speaker to confirm). It's an interesting point, but as has been said above, not related to _demasiado (+ de) + *adjective*_, which was what LaReinita was consulting us about.


----------



## blasita

Hola de nuevo. No se debe interpretar, ni mucho menos, que la combinación _demasiado+de_ es incorrecta; es así cuando _demasiado_ modifica directamente a un adjetivo o a un adverbio. Es decir, son perfectamente correctas, por ejemplo ("demasiado de" va seguido de formas pronominales reflexivas, pronombres, sustantivos, grupos nominales, etc.): _Cuida demasiado de sí mismo. Habla demasiado de ello. Sabe demasiado de política. Depende demasiado de su marido._ Esto vale para otros adverbios cuantificativos: _mucho, poco, bastante,_ etc. Y si se da uno cuenta, influye el verbo de que se trate.


----------



## chileno

Pregunta.

Se puede decir "tienes demasiado de bella...."?

Será eso lo que se quiso decir?


----------



## juan2937

chileno said:


> Pregunta.
> 
> Se puede decir "tienes demasiado de bella...."?
> 
> Será eso lo que se quiso decir?



No es correcto. *Eres demasiado bella.*


----------



## blasita

_Tienes demasiado de bella_, tal cual, no es que me suene muy bien. De todas formas, dejar claro para LaReinita y otros que no es el mismo caso de la pregunta de este hilo y que la oración original (_Eres demasiado de bella_) es incorrecta.

Sí que, en general, esa construcción (_tener de_ + adjetivo) es correcta, aunque no sé si se empleará en todas partes. Con _demasiado _y otros adverbios y como frase aislada, yo la usaría normalmente con sentido negativo. Por ejemplo, _No tiene nada/No tiene mucho/No tiene demasiado,_ etc. _de arrogante/tonto, _etc.; _Tiene mucho,_ etc. _de arrogante, _etc. Común para mí sería decir, por ejemplo: _Lo que tiene de bella, lo tiene de tonta_, claro que aquí no añadiría un adverbio como _demasiado_. 

Sobre esta expresión se puede consultar este otro hilo: tener de.


----------



## juan2937

blasita said:


> _Tienes demasiado de bella_, tal cual, no es que me suene muy bien. De todas formas, dejar claro para LaReinita y otros que no es el mismo caso de la pregunta de este hilo y que la oración original (_Eres demasiado de bella_) es incorrecta.
> 
> Sí que, en general, esa construcción (_tener de_ + adjetivo) es correcta, aunque no sé si se empleará en todas partes. Con _demasiado _y otros adverbios y como frase aislada, yo la usaría normalmente con sentido negativo. Por ejemplo, _No tiene nada/No tiene mucho/No tiene demasiado,_ etc. _de arrogante/tonto, _etc.; _Tiene mucho,_ etc. _de arrogante, _etc. Común para mí sería decir, por ejemplo: _Lo que tiene de bella, lo tiene de tonta_, claro que aquí no añadiría un adverbio como _demasiado_.
> 
> Sobre esta expresión se puede consultar este otro hilo: tener de.



Quiero añadir que una cosa es : *Ella tiene de bella su aspecto angelical*, pero NO ella tiene demasiado de bella, pues demasiado no puede usar la preposición 'de' ante el adjetivo 'bella'


----------



## chileno

O sea, no se puede decir "tiene de inteligente lo que no tiene de bella".

Entiendo.

Gracias.


----------



## blasita

chileno said:


> O sea, no se puede decir "tiene de inteligente lo que no tiene de bella"..


 Hola, Chileno. Para mí esta oración en concreto es correcta. Saludos.


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Hola, Chileno. ¿Has leído mi comentario, por favor? Para mí esta oración en concreto es correcta. Saludos.



Esperaba cambiarlo pero me atoré, y no estaba comiendo toro....

Lo leí después e iba a editar lo que escribí.

Si no le ves problemas a:

Tiene mucho de belleza.
Tiene mucho de inteligente.

¿Por que no se puede decir tiene demasiado de bella"?

Entiendo que no pueda decir:

*Es* mucho bella 

pero sí *Es* muy/demasiado bella


Tiene mucho de belleza. Que viene a ser "mucho" en este caso, un adj o un adv?

Tiene demasiado de belleza  La misma pregunta para demasiado. 

EDIT, lo que es más

Tienes poco de bella, estaría mal también para decirle a la susodicha que está más fea que un demonio?


----------



## blasita

En realidad no he dicho que no le vea problema a, por ejemplo: _Tienes mucho, demasiado, _etc._ de belleza_. Sí que lo veo. Lo que he comentado es que creo que _tienes + adverbio_ (como _nada, poco,_ etc.) _+ de _+_ adjetivo  _es correcto y posible. Tendré que consultar la NGLE a ver si encuentro algo, pero la construcción "normal" es la que yo había mencionado; con el sustantivo no me suena bien y creo que no sería correcta.


----------



## juan2937

chileno said:


> O sea, no se puede decir "tiene de inteligente lo que no tiene de bella".
> 
> Entiendo.
> 
> Gracias.


Esas dos frases de arriba son correctas!!
Eso es correcto pero no puedes usar demasiado +de+adjetivo. No lo digo yo , lo dice DPD.


----------



## blasita

juan2937 said:


> Esas dos frases de arriba son correctas!!
> Eso es correcto pero no puedes usar demasiado +de+adjetivo. No lo digo yo , lo dice DPD.


 Sí, ya, Juan. Pero yo tengo mis dudas sobre _tener + adverbio + de + sustantivo_ (ej. _Tiene mucho/demasiado de belleza_). ¿Qué opinas?

P. D. De todas formas, intentaré buscarlo en la NGLE a ver si encuentro algo, como he dicho anteriormente.


----------



## chileno

blasita said:


> Yo no he dicho que no le vea problema a, por ejemplo: _Tienes mucho, demasiado, _etc._ de belleza_. Sí que lo veo. Lo que he comentado es que mi opinión es que _tienes + adverbio_ (como _nada, poco,_ etc.) _+ de + adjetivo _es, en principio, correcto y posible. Tendré que consultar la NGLE a ver si encuentro algo, pero la construcción "normal" es la que yo había mencionado; con el sustantivo no me suena bien y creo que no sería correcta.



Sí, gracias.  No es para preocuparse en todo caso. 




juan2937 said:


> Esas dos frases de arriba son correctas!!
> Eso es correcto pero no puedes usar demasiado +de+adjetivo. No lo digo yo , lo dice DPD.



Correcto.

Entonces, para mí, si:

Tiene de bella/tiene belleza/tiene mucho de bella/tiene mucha belleza...entonces tiene poco/demasiado de bella/tiene poca/demasiada belleza, debiera estar bien.

Ya veremos lo que los más avezados en el idioma consiguen extraer de los archivos que Blasita menciona. 

El DPD sirve mucho pero también ya se ha notado, al igual que el RAE, no está totalmente al día o trae errores.


----------



## juan2937

blasita said:


> Sí, ya, Juan. Pero yo tengo mis dudas sobre _tener + adverbio + de + sustantivo_ (ej. _Tiene mucho/demasiado de belleza_). ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> P. D. De todas formas, intentaré buscarlo en la NGLE a ver si encuentro algo, como he dicho anteriormente.


belleza es sustantivo abstracto, tienes mucha belleza (tampoco lo diría así), jamás usaría 'de' pues la belleza es un estado y los estado usan los copulativos ser o estar. Ella es muy bella, ella es demasiado bella ( pero no la 'de') Su belleza es demasiado.


----------



## chileno

juan2937 said:


> belleza es sustantivo abstracto, tienes mucha belleza (tampoco lo diría así), jamás usaría 'de' pues la belleza es un estado y los estado usan los copulativos ser o estar. Ella es muy bella, ella es demasiado bella ( pero no la 'de') Su belleza es demasiado.



Sigo auscultando... 


Está mal decir, y de hecho no existiría "lo que más tiene en su corazón es belleza" o "no hay más que belleza en su corazón"


Digo...


----------



## juan2937

chileno said:


> Sigo auscultando...
> 
> 
> Está mal decir, y de hecho no existiría "lo que más tiene en su corazón es belleza" o "no hay más que belleza en su corazón"
> Digo...



.. es belleza,  hay es el haber impersonal , no hay más que belleza en su corazón.

verbo ser copulativo. Haber existir  estado. Ambas son correctas.


----------



## blasita

juan2937 said:


> belleza es sustantivo abstracto, tienes mucha belleza (tampoco lo diría así), jamás usaría 'de' pues la belleza es un estado y los estado usan los copulativos ser o estar. Ella es muy bella, ella es demasiado bella ( pero no la 'de') Su belleza es demasiado.


Gracias por tu respuesta, Juan, y muchas gracias a Chileno por sacar este tema tan interesante.

En los apartados 20.6g-20.6j de la NGLE se trata el uso del verbo _tener_ (junto con _haber, existir, hallar, encontrar, ver_ y algunos más) con cuantificadores evaluativos (_mucho, bastante,_ etc.) con complementos preposicionales en los que _de_ introduce un sustantivo o un grupo nominal sin determinante, o bien un adjetivo. Se habla básicamente de las diferencias entre la construcción adjetival y la nominal, y también con la copulativa. Por ejemplo (del 20.6g): 





> [...] En la primera se expresa de forma indirecta una cualidad, de manera que _tenía mucho de voluptuosidad_ en el ejemplo citado de Clarín se acerca a _era muy voluptuosa_, aunque existen factores que relativizan la idoneidad de esta paráfrasis, como enseguida se verá. Análogamente, en _Esa elección tiene bastante de subjetivo_ (Alsius, _Dudas_) se dice algo similar a _Esa elección tiene bastante de subjetividad_, o incluso ... _es bastante subjetiva_. [...]


Luego cita un par de casos. Cito solo lo último (del 20.6j): 





> También se aproxima en alguna medida la construcción adjetival con _de_ (_Tiene mucho de novedoso_) a la correspondiente con verbo copulativo (_Es muy novedoso_), sin que se alcance la equivalencia absoluta. No suele usarse esta construcción con los adjetivos que expresan propiedades físicas (no suele decirse _La casa tiene bastante de alto_ o _El río tiene bastante de profundo_), pero es común con los que denotan ciertas propiedades inmateriales. La estructura es algo más frecuente cuando estos adjetivos no se relacionan morfológicamente con sustantivos, o bien cuando los sustantivos existen, pero no se usan en el sentido que corresponde, como puede verse en los siguientes ejemplos: [...]


Para no extenderme más, doy solamente los referidos a _tener_ y solo la construcción en sí: _tenía mucho de furtivo; tienen mucho de genérico; tiene mucho de excepcional.
_

Puse una carita de confusión detrás de la frase en cuestión (_Tiene mucho, demasiado, _etc._ de belleza_) porque, aunque nunca la usaría, no estaba segura de que se pudiera calificar de incorrecta. Y la verdad es que todavía no lo estoy.


----------



## juan2937

Blasita gracias por tus esfuerzos de ayudar a clarificar este asunto tan interesante. Hay que aclarar que la oración o frase original y el título de la consulta es :* demasiado de bell*a ( adjetivo) no con belleza ( noun abstract and uncountable).

Esta chica tiene mucho *de la belleza* de su madre = Tiene mucho = ha heredado/ha recibido ( *much *in English is used with uncountable nouns as in Spanish) mucho tráfico, mucho dinero.


----------



## blasita

Juan, gracias a vosotros.

Esa oración (_Tiene_ _mucho de la belleza de su madre_) sí que suena bastante mejor y "correcta". En fin, sí, aunque es un tema muy interesante, sería una buena idea dejarlo estar, que lo que menos queremos es confundir a nadie.


----------



## chileno

Gracias Blasita y Juan.

Hubo/tuvo mucho de inteligencia, haber preguntado....hablo del OP!


----------



## Cheo Willy

I don't think this was previously mentioned, so, LaReinita mentioned that the person who said "demasiado de..." is boricua...  I just wanted to add that I have heard the same "demasiado/a de" from other Puerto Ricans, so perhaps it is their own added flair.  Any boricuas in the house that can confirm or debunk this?


----------



## Aviador

Demasiado significa en exceso, excesivamente: _El libro no cabe en la bolsa, es demasiado grande_. Es el equivalente del inglés _too_.


----------



## Doraemon-

It is a remnant of the partitive use of "de" which was the norm in very ancient romance language, which survives for exemple in "tienes demasiado de tu padre, y poco de tu madre". It is still used in some cases, as this "tener bastante/suficiente/mucho/poco/demasiado DE algo", followed by nouns or pronouns. It is neither usual nor correct to use Ser+"demasiado de"+adjective, but this could be heard and still keeps some logic without being correct.


----------

